# Eea family permit support letter from eea national



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi, just applied for the EEA family permit for my wife, now i just need some help regarding the support letter from the EEA national.

In the letter do i write that me and my wife are intending to *MOVE* to the UK once granted the FP, or should i write that we will be *TRAVELLING* to the UK.

Does it make any difference? Really cant afford to make any mistakes as the misses is pregnant, and can only travel this month to madrid,, after that she'll be in her last trimester and would nt be able to make the 8 hour journey there.
Plus in the support letter im writing that we will be travelling together, and ive written my parents address as thats were we will be staying. Do i need any other proof of acomodation or is the address in my letter sufficient.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't matter how you word it, provided you make clear your intention to go to UK, and would like your non-EEA spouse to accompany you. That address is sufficient.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


spanish_londoner said:


> Hi, just applied for the EEA family permit for my wife, now i just need some help regarding the support letter from the EEA national.
> 
> In the letter do i write that me and my wife are intending to *MOVE* to the UK once granted the FP, or should i write that we will be *TRAVELLING* to the UK.
> 
> ...


Here's a generic template: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/924696-post23.html

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## spanish_londoner (Jan 6, 2013)

*have got the FP*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a generic template: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/924696-post23.html
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks so much for all your help, my wife has got the family permit now.
we will be moving at the end of december, so will apply for the resident card then, the expiry date on the family permit is 3rd march 2014, so we will have sometime left to apply for her RC.

ok one quick question, do we use the eu passport line or all other passports.?

thanks


----------



## wilson_esp (May 29, 2010)

*EEA Family Permit - advice*

Hi Spanish_Londonner - I just came across your messages and I thought you might be able to help me with some information. I'm a British citizen and am looking to move back to the UK with my wife who is American. We have both been living and working in Barcelona for 4 years, with her residency based on her marriage to me. I thought I would need a UK marriage visa but now see we can get her residency in the UK through the EEA family permit. I see you have done the same and thought you may be able to offer some insight. Such as... How long did it take from the appointment to get the permit? Was there an interview? Was anything problematic about the whole thing? 

From what I can tell the whole thing seems pretty straight forward, and much cheaper and easier than applying for a UK marriage visa. But like you I just need some reassurance. Any information you could provide would be massively appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Osi (Jan 30, 2014)

*Eea family permit*



spanish_londoner said:


> Hi, just applied for the EEA family permit for my wife, now i just need some help regarding the support letter from the EEA national.
> 
> In the letter do i write that me and my wife are intending to *MOVE* to the UK once granted the FP, or should i write that we will be *TRAVELLING* to the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi Spanish-londoner, i am appyling EEA family permit for my wife and my son in nairobi kenya i need your 

I need your help to find out what kind of documents do i have join with the application form as a supporting documents ....


 Bank statement 6 month
 letter from me
 payslip for 6 month
Mariage certificate and also birth certificate

 Prouve of communication 
prouve of sopurting my family sending money 

My wife has a passport but my son he do not have a passport can i apply without passport for my son

my bank statement is negative ovedraw since 6 month

my income 800 Pound a month


anyone who apply EEA family permit recently please help

I am going next month to apply EEA FAMILY PERMIT

THNKS FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

wilson_esp said:


> Hi Spanish_Londonner - I just came across your messages and I thought you might be able to help me with some information. I'm a British citizen and am looking to move back to the UK with my wife who is American. We have both been living and working in Barcelona for 4 years, with her residency based on her marriage to me. I thought I would need a UK marriage visa but now see we can get her residency in the UK through the EEA family permit. I see you have done the same and thought you may be able to offer some insight. Such as... How long did it take from the appointment to get the permit? Was there an interview? Was anything problematic about the whole thing?
> 
> From what I can tell the whole thing seems pretty straight forward, and much cheaper and easier than applying for a UK marriage visa. But like you I just need some reassurance. Any information you could provide would be massively appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I just want to explain the EEA permit procedure is very easy. I submitted the application on line and I was waiting only 9 working days from the day of submitting the signed application (in UK Embassy in Warsaw) and supporting documents until the outcome. There was no interview and no fee. No problems.


----------



## Osi (Jan 30, 2014)

sunshine01 said:


> Hi, I just want to explain the EEA permit procedure is very easy. I submitted the application on line and I was waiting only 9 working days from the day of submitting the signed application (in UK Embassy in Warsaw) and supporting documents until the outcome. There was no interview and no fee. No problems.


HI Sunshine.

I have question about what did u submitted with your application
Did u you submitted any Bank Statement ....?


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Osi said:


> HI Sunshine.
> 
> I have question about what did u submitted with your application
> Did u you submitted any Bank Statement ....?


Hi
I did not submit a bank statement.
Only the passports, marriage certificate, proof of long relationship (proof of address, lease agreement), UK job offers, letter from my spouse stating that we will be travelling together with my wife and she also described history of our relationship.


----------



## Osi (Jan 30, 2014)

sunshine01 said:


> Hi
> I did not submit a bank statement.
> Only the passports, marriage certificate,* proof of long relationship* (*proof of address*, *lease agreement*), UK job offers, letter from my spouse stating that we will be travelling together with my wife and she also described history of our relationship.


Hi,Thanks for your quick reply.

Where did you apply in Europe or Africa it may be different .
what did you mean proof of long relationship ?
proof of address yours address or her address ? did u mean accommodation ..?
lease agreement what is that 

THanks again Mr sunshine01


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Osi said:


> Hi,Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Where did you apply in Europe or Africa it may be different .
> what did you mean proof of long relationship ?
> ...


Proof of relationship: Lease agreement is rental agreement (both of our names were on), few photos together,
Proof of adress from last few years of me and my wife so we could show we were staying together before we got married, we also showed our plane tickets of our journeys together.
I applied in Poland.


----------



## Garykem (May 28, 2014)

*Online EEA Permit*



spanish_londoner said:


> Hi, thanks so much for all your help, my wife has got the family permit now.
> we will be moving at the end of december, so will apply for the resident card then, the expiry date on the family permit is 3rd march 2014, so we will have sometime left to apply for her RC.
> 
> ok one quick question, do we use the eu passport line or all other passports.?
> ...


Hi. My wife and I live in Ireland now but we want to apply for the EEA Permit for our return to the UK. I read online that we should do it online but I cannot find the online version. I was led to the Visa4UK website but that visa application form is different from the pdf version and costs over 1,000 euros. We could apply by the pdf but is it acceptable with the British embassy? What can we do?
Thank you.


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi

I filled in the application on this website( https://www.visa4uk.fco.gov.uk/) you will first need to register.
As far as I know you can ONLY apply on-line where you also book the date and time of your appointment when you must submit all the documents with printed on-line application. 
I applied at British Embassy in Poland in Warsaw and that is how the proccess looked like.
I hope I could help. By the way the application did not cost me anything.


----------



## Garykem (May 28, 2014)

*The Family Permit*

Hi

Thanks for the quick reply. I went through that website you mentioned and filled it out. At the end it asked me to make an online payment of 1,124 euros. I know the permit should be free so I have no idea what's going on here.

Thank you anyway.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you choose the right option?
EEA family permit and not spouse/partner visa?


----------



## Garykem (May 28, 2014)

*Biometrics*

Hi guys

Thanks for the messages. The application has finally been made. Now I need to send off the supporting documents. But another thing... do we need to do this biometrics thing? We have an appointment to for the EEA Permit on the 4th of June but we don't have a biometrics appointment booked. Is that 100% necessary?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That appointment is for biometrics and to submit your documents. 
This will tell you what happens, Applying For Your Visa | Teleperformance. Even though they talk about UK visas, EEA family permit is similar.


----------



## johnallendj (Jul 28, 2014)

*EEA FP for UNMARRIED PARTNER VISA guidance*

Hello, 

I am Indian citizen with UAE residence visa and working in Dubai whereas, my girlfriend (unmarried partner) is from Portugal and currently living with me in Dubai. We are in a committed relationship since 2012 however, we know each other since 2009 only thru Skype , Calls & Facebook. We began our relationship in 2012 february, my girlfriend couldn't move to UAE due to her Masters degree and I couldn't go visit her due to my work schedule back in UAE.

We finally met this February 2014 in Lisbon when i travelled to be with her! we have always planned to move to UK and settle down (Family/kids/Work etc.). Our plan was to move to UK before the end of OCT 2014. At the moment my girlfriend is here in UAE with me to do the visa process and help my settle everything before we move to UK. She is currently in Dubai on a tourist visa as she gets visa on arrival. 

The documents we have for the EEA FAMILY permit as follows:

SKYPE history
Facebook chat history 
Phone bills that i use to call her
Photos when i was in Portugal with family and in Dubai
Air tickets of my Girlfriend & mine that we travelled. (Portugal & Dubai)
Emails records
Whatsapp history (600 pages)
Passport of mine
Passport copy of my girlfriend Attested by the embassy of Portugal (Abu Dhabi)


These are the documents we have at the moment and wondering if we could apply for the EEA FAMILY PERMIT. If the visa is granted, we intend to travel together to UK at the earliest possible. If the ticketing information of our travel to UK is needed, We can certainly provide the same. We also have sufficient funds to support until we both find our jobs!


We really appreciate your inputs and advice on this regard!


----------



## Garykem (May 28, 2014)

I lived in Ireland as a dual Irish/British nationality citizen, from November 2013 to the end of June 2014. My wife joined me in May. We applied for the EEA Permit at the end of May and went to Dublin for the biometrics and submission of documents. We submitted the marriage certificate, my wife's birth certificate, proof of my work and income, bank statement, proof of my British citizenship, both original passports with visa stamps for entry into her country, correspondence with HMRC, tax self-assessment for 2013, tenancy agreement in both our names and a utility bill in both names. Those were the main documents, and proving our relationship was real, complete with a dowry payment document from the bank. 

Hope that helps a little.






johnallendj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Indian citizen with UAE residence visa and working in Dubai whereas, my girlfriend (unmarried partner) is from Portugal and currently living with me in Dubai. We are in a committed relationship since 2012 however, we know each other since 2009 only thru Skype , Calls & Facebook. We began our relationship in 2012 february, my girlfriend couldn't move to UAE due to her Masters degree and I couldn't go visit her due to my work schedule back in UAE.
> 
> ...


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

sunshine01 said:


> Proof of relationship: Lease agreement is rental agreement (both of our names were on), few photos together,
> Proof of adress from last few years of me and my wife so we could show we were staying together before we got married, we also showed our plane tickets of our journeys together.
> I applied in Poland.


Hi,

The cover letter is composed as follow:

First Paragraph: A brief introduction of the EEA National and a description of their non-EEA spouse/patner. Details such as, length of marriage and details of their trip are very important.

Second Paragraph: Kindly and respectfully ask for the Family Permit to be issued, as indicated on DIRECTIVE 2004/38C, for which you are submitting supporting documents. Those documents need to be listed.

Third Paragraph: Kindly assure the information provided is true, and should they have the need to contact you, they can do it by email (make sure you put it down) or telephone (make sure to include international access codes)

SIGN IT!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi,

The cover letter is composed as follow:

First Paragraph: A brief introduction of the EEA National and a description of their non-EEA spouse/patner. Details such as, length of marriage and details of their trip are very important.

Second Paragraph: Kindly and respectfully ask for the Family Permit to be issued, as indicated on DIRECTIVE 2004/38C, for which you are submitting supporting documents. Those documents need to be listed.

Third Paragraph: Kindly assure the information provided is true, and should they have the need to contact you, they can do it by email (make sure you put it down) or telephone (make sure to include international access codes)

SIGN IT!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi sunshine01
i want to ask you,how it is with this family permit. We made one application but i do not know if this one is good. I any answer is that family permit is free and we paid for this application 109 euro. we gave application for visit(family, single and for 6 months). Do you think that is good application? I am confused now. that is for my husband and he must to come to Budapest make this.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

evelina83 said:


> Hi sunshine01
> i want to ask you,how it is with this family permit. We made one application but i do not know if this one is good. I any answer is that family permit is free and we paid for this application 109 euro. we gave application for visit(family, single and for 6 months). Do you think that is good application? I am confused now. that is for my husband and he must to come to Budapest make this.


Hi Evelina,

The family permit is for the non-EEA family member (such as partner or husband) of a EU citizen in the UK. What nationality does your husband has?
The family permit is free and is valid for 6 month.


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

he is nigeria citizen but he has resident for 5 years in Slovakia


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

he is registered in visa4uk.fco.gov.uk and he gave application for visit(family,single and for 6 months) do you think that is not good option?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

If you are accompanying him, he could -at first glance - qualify for the family permit.

It sounds like you already applied - is this correct? Hopefully you get the visa you applied for, because I don't think you would get your money back if you want to change the type of application. All the best!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What is your nationality?


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

*eea family permit help*

hello all, i am from india and my wife is in the uk, she is lithuanian, can someone please help me from where to start this process and what precisely i need to get this thing sorted. and i am new to this forum as well.


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

evelina83 said:


> Hi sunshine01
> i want to ask you,how it is with this family permit. We made one application but i do not know if this one is good. I any answer is that family permit is free and we paid for this application 109 euro. we gave application for visit(family, single and for 6 months). Do you think that is good application? I am confused now. that is for my husband and he must to come to Budapest make this.


Hi, the EEA family permit is free of charge, I have applied when I was in Poland at the UK Embassy. The permit is valid for 6 months and you have to apply for a residence card once you are in UK. My wife is from Poland, that is why we have applied at the embassy in Warsaw.


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

and married certificate must to be apostiled or no? and how long we can to wait for decision from embassy?


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

Apostile shows that the certificate is genuine and not fabricated. it's important for visa purposes. EEA FP decision is given between 3-7 business days after submitting the docs.

Cheers


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> Apostile shows that the certificate is genuine and not fabricated. it's important for visa purposes. EEA FP decision is given between 3-7 business days after submitting the docs.
> 
> Cheers


yes but we forgot apostiled married certificate and now he do not have time to make this. Do you think that they can not take this married certificate without apostil?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


evelina83 said:


> yes but we forgot apostiled married certificate and now he do not have time to make this. Do you think that they can not take this married certificate without apostil?


There's no need to procure an Apostille on you marriage certificate, as it is contrary to The language used on the freedom of movement.

Lastly, processing times varies from country to country.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi
i want to ask you, if my husband can work with family permit in uk


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes he can


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

rickybalboa said:


> Yes he can


that is good news, thank you so much


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

evelina83 said:


> that is good news, thank you so much


and one question? Husband told me that he need pay money for sending document back. That is really so or no? Why they write is free?


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

and one question? Husband told me that he need pay money for sending document back. That is really so or no? Why they write is free?


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

evelina83 said:


> and married certificate must to be apostiled or no? and how long we can to wait for decision from embassy?


We did not have the apostille on the marriage certificate, it was just translated into English by sworn translator. We waited about 10 working days until the passport was posted back by courier to our home address in Poland with the permit.


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

evelina83 said:


> Hi
> i want to ask you, if my husband can work with family permit in uk


Your husband can work with the family permit because you are his EEA family member. I started work straight away once I have arrived to UK. My wife is from Poland. As soon as I have arrived to UK, I applied for EEA2 residence card.


----------



## sunshine01 (Feb 5, 2014)

evelina83 said:


> and one question? Husband told me that he need pay money for sending document back. That is really so or no? Why they write is free?


The application is free and we did not pay for postage. We received the e-mail notifying that my passport will be posted by courier to us.


----------



## judith0008 (Jan 8, 2014)

hi .congrtas me and my husband will be going to apply tomorrow....


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

HI EVERYONE, MY HUSBAND DO NOT HAVE SUBMITTING THE DOCUMENTS ALL TIME. HE GAVE APPLICATION ON 11.SEPT.2014 AND ALL TIME HE IS WAITING FOR DECISION. THAT IS 3 WEEKS, I DO NOT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED, I THINK IS LONG TIME WHEN I FOUND IN WEBSITE FOR BUDAPEST IS PROCESSING TIME 10 DAYS. WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS GUYS?


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

you can contact local UKBA office and check, either via email or phone xx


----------



## rblondonuk (Oct 3, 2014)

*EEA family permit*

Hi All,
I am new to this site. I recently applied for EEAFP and eagerly waiting for the result. I am a Bangladeshi national and my wife is from Spain. My immigration history is I lived in the UK from 21st of May 2007 till 15th of March 2014. I studied my bachelor and master over there. I met my wife on 29th of August 2013 at my workplace in London. Our relationship started on 29th of September 2013. I returned to my home on 15th of March because my visa was expiring on 16th of March 2014. We were still in real love at that moment but we were not sure if ant to get married. My then girlfriend decided to visit me in Bangladesh and we decided to get married when she will be in Bangladesh. She arrived Bangladesh on 30th of June 2014 and we got married on 10th of July in the court in Bangladesh without any formal celebration. She left Bangladesh on 19th of July. I applied for the EEA FP on 30th of September. the documents i submitted with my application are as follows.

1. A cover letter from our solicitor in the UK.
2. my passport.
3. my wife's passport copy, Bangladeshi visa and arrival and departure stamps on her passport certified by the solicitor.
4. My expired UK residence permit card.
5.photographs of the special occasions both in the UK and Bangladesh.
6. Marriage certificate.
7. witness statements from myself, my wife and our friends confirming that our relationship is genuine.
8.all my academic certificates from the UK.
9.Tuberculosis report.
10. My wife's job letter, payslips and bank statements to confirm that she is exercising her treaty rights.
11. Both of mine and my wife's payslips of the same period to confirm that we were actually working in the same place.
12. some evidences to confirm that we were travelling outside London together.
13.evidence of her trip to Bangladesh such as tickets, boarding pass, money receipts from hotel.
14. My Bangladeshi bank statement to confirm that I have enough money to support myself for this trip.
15. some other documents to prove our relationship is genuine.
16. skype call logs and Whatsapp conversations.

We are really worried about the outcome of the application. we have been struggling a lot. even though we have a solicitor we really need ur advise and support if u have the same experience and let us know if the documents we provided are enough to get the EEA family permit.
thank you so much all and waiting to hear from you.
:smile:


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

it's fine you showed appropriate documents. now wait patiently. and Best of Luck


----------



## rickybalboa (Aug 28, 2014)

sunshine01 said:


> Your husband can work with the family permit because you are his EEA family member. I started work straight away once I have arrived to UK. My wife is from Poland. As soon as I have arrived to UK, I applied for EEA2 residence card.




what docs you showed for EEA2 permit??


----------



## rblondonuk (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks mate. Any idea how long it could take?


----------



## evelina83 (Aug 23, 2014)

hi guys, so my husband got family permit, finally. i want to ask you if they make control in airport or they asked questions or something, when you came to uk


----------



## djacint (Jul 29, 2014)

wilson_esp said:


> Hi Spanish_Londonner - I just came across your messages and I thought you might be able to help me with some information. I'm a British citizen and am looking to move back to the UK with my wife who is American. We have both been living and working in Barcelona for 4 years, with her residency based on her marriage to me. I thought I would need a UK marriage visa but now see we can get her residency in the UK through the EEA family permit. I see you have done the same and thought you may be able to offer some insight. Such as... How long did it take from the appointment to get the permit? Was there an interview? Was anything problematic about the whole thing?
> 
> From what I can tell the whole thing seems pretty straight forward, and much cheaper and easier than applying for a UK marriage visa. But like you I just need some reassurance. Any information you could provide would be massively appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I applied for an EEA FP for my wife recently and can tell for sure that if you are a british citizen, there is another option in the website, that is meant specifically for family members of British Citizens. I am not sure if for British citizen's family members, the visa is still called EEA family permit.

I might be wrong but its worthwhile double check the right VISA to apply for


----------



## rblondonuk (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi all, I applied 5 EEAFP ON 30th of September. I just got a reply from from UKVI that a decision has been made two working days ago. However I still did not hear anything from visa application centre. Anybody has any idea about the possible outcome of this? Because I seen other people received email like you visa has been issued. In my case they are just saying 'your application has been processed'.Please share your thoughts.


----------



## coltseaver (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi rblondonuk,

I hope you got the EEA FP and congrats for it.
I am from Nepal and I have similar situations like yours. I am about to apply for EEA FP but having hard time filling up the VAF5. I would appreciate if you could help me out as you have already filled the application form.
I am confused What should I write in 'How long do you intend to stay in the UK'? Since I am going to live with her from now on, shall I write 'long term'? If I write long term then what date should I write in 'On which date will you leave the UK'? 

Did you fill up the 'Part 5 (Financial and employment)' of the VAF5?

Like you said you showed your payslips and bank statements as well right? Is it necessary?
Did you also show fixed asset like lands, house which you have?

I hope to hear from you.
thanks


----------



## rblondonuk (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi coltseaver I still did not get the result from the high commission. But however I know that the decision has been made. So waiting for it.
to answer your first question, I wrote permanently. In the financial part just put whatever your financial situation is. But you do not need to provide any evidence at all.
You do not need to provide any paper for land properties. 
Thanks


----------



## coltseaver (Oct 12, 2014)

rblondonuk said:


> Hi coltseaver I still did not get the result from the high commission. But however I know that the decision has been made. So waiting for it.
> to answer your first question, I wrote permanently. In the financial part just put whatever your financial situation is. But you do not need to provide any evidence at all.
> You do not need to provide any paper for land properties.
> Thanks


Thanks rblondonuk, I hope you'll get the EEA FP soon.
cheers!


----------



## rajariz (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone i need help plzz 
i am a spanish national living in the uk,i got married last march in pakistan, my wife holds a pakistani passport and i want to apply for her eea family permit.
Here are the documents that i have
1: my eea1 residance card as i ve been told that helps
2:tenancy agreement
3:acomodation letter
4:letter from employer
5ay slips for last 3 months
6:banks statments for last 3 months
7:marrige certificate
8assports
9roof of true relationship pics of weading,calling history,the invoices for the money that i ve been sending to my wife.

The question is that my bank acount its been overdraft as i have ha planed overdarf limit of Â£300 but i ve never been overdrawn over this limit but in the bank statements it shows od amount now i am wondering if that will efect on her eea fp???
Or shall i wait till end of december so by then the statments will be clear?? 

And are these documents enough or do i need anything else?? Thanks


I am sorry for my bad english writing i hope i ve explaind my problem and plzz it would be great if someone could help me thanks to all


----------



## rajariz (Oct 17, 2014)

rajariz said:


> Hi everyone i need help plzz
> i am a spanish national living in the uk,i got married last march in pakistan, my wife holds a pakistani passport and i want to apply for her eea family permit.
> Here are the documents that i have
> 1: my eea1 residance card as i ve been told that helps
> ...


----------



## Viktoria2015 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello everyone 
I am new here and would like to ask you for some help with getting some information, please.
My situation is: I am Polish citizenship and my child as well, my husband is from Ukraine, we live in Warsaw. Now we decided to move together to England. Please, let me know which exactly documents we will need to getting Family Permit to the UK, please. Does he have to prove from the bank how much money he has got on his account? Which one carrency has to be on a bank account? How much money has to be? Do we have to prove accommodation where we will be staying after arriving to the UK?
Biometric information
Each person applying must provide their biometric information (fingerprints and a photo). This costs £19.20. Where can we do it, please?
Also about tuberculosis test? Is it neceserry as he is from Ukraine and we will be applying from Poland? 
I will be deeply grateful for your time if you help me to know, please.


----------



## bshrestha19 (Jan 14, 2016)

Did you guys file it online or paper?


----------

